# My aquarium



## Brain Slug (Jan 11, 2010)

here is a vid of my first aquarium. I hope you like it


----------



## one sick lid (Feb 21, 2010)

im new to this, but hey, i like that tank, very nice


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Well your tank is nice!

But:

- Tank is to small for an Oscar
- You mixed fish together that isnt gonna work
- Is the internal the only filter? then you are short on filtration

Tank is nice, fish are a bit wrong


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

geeeez fish police. he said this is his first aquarium, not his last. So I would just assume he knows he'll need a bigger tank sooner or later. Tanks very nice though![/url]


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the tree branches. Did you purchase those?


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

I like the simple decor...very calm!
I also must compliment your oscar, that is an usual pattern/coloring I'm not familiar with.
Could you possibly provide us with a close-up photo of the Oscar? thanks!


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

I like the simple decor...very calm!
I also must compliment your oscar, that is an usual pattern/coloring I'm not familiar with.
Could you possibly provide us with a close-up photo of the Oscar? thanks!


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

cichlify said:


> geeeez fish police. he said this is his first aquarium, not his last. So I would just assume he knows he'll need a bigger tank sooner or later. Tanks very nice though![/url]


It's not the police, it's just collective criticism and helpful advice. I'm sure he didn't mean anything by it so please notice the fact he's trying to help, not hurt as the fish will be more hurt than anyone.

Love the plants in the tank!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Brain Slug*,

I like your tank, it looks like it snowed in there.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Brain Slug (Jan 11, 2010)

mmm I dont know what happened but i've already reply this post and my post didnt appeaar :S so here is again.

I know that my tank will be smaller soon, but as someone said before, it's my first, not my last tank 



mrs.som said:


> I like the simple decor...very calm!
> I also must compliment your oscar, that is an usual pattern/coloring I'm not familiar with.
> Could you possibly provide us with a close-up photo of the Oscar? thanks!


I dont know what's unusual with the pattern, I think it's a "tigre" or "tiger" oscar. Maybe because in some north rivers in argentina Oscars can be found, while you're used to brasilian or U.S.'s oscars. by the way, it cost me u$s 3 :thumb:


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

> geeeez fish police. he said this is his first aquarium, not his last. So I would just assume he knows he'll need a bigger tank sooner or later. Tanks very nice though!


Not gonna answer this thing.



> I know that my tank will be smaller soon, but as someone said before, it's my first, not my last tank


Its your tank, i already said that, you do what you want. But when you buy fish at least give them the correct home from the start. Because lots of ppl say, i will get a bigger and it isnt my last tank...

How many do you think actually buy another tank? Is it that why there are so many beautiful oscars live in a 20-30gallon tank their whole live?

And its not only the tank size, if the internal filter is your only filter, its already not good for your fish. Thats my point i want to make.

Its only advice, you can take it and think about it, or you can ignore it. Np by me.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Brain Slug*,

Great looking Oscar, he does look different from most tiger Oscars we see in the US, he reminds me of some purvian Oscars i saw on the forum before.

What are the dimensions of your tank? I think you said it was 66 US gallons.

*Carmine*- I have not kept Oscars before and I know 66 gallons is not ideal for an O, but is it that bad (depending on dimensions)? What would be the minimum and ideal sizes for an O in your opinion?

Either way the tank and O look great.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

3 dollars for that oscar? That's a good deal, it looks good. Don't forget to update us when it get bigger. I'm interested in how it will look when it's bigger. I got mine smaller than that for $8. :roll:


----------



## Brain Slug (Jan 11, 2010)

Carmine said:


> > I know that my tank will be smaller soon, but as someone said before, it's my first, not my last tank
> 
> 
> Its your tank, i already said that, you do what you want. But when you buy fish at least give them the correct home from the start. Because lots of ppl say, i will get a bigger and it isnt my last tank...
> ...


I will not ignore it, because I know that it is a problem. For now, with 4 2-inch fishes I think a 1200l/h will be fine. Soon I will build a bigger external filter.


----------



## Brain Slug (Jan 11, 2010)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *Brain Slug*,
> 
> Great looking Oscar, he does look different from most tiger Oscars we see in the US, he reminds me of some purvian Oscars i saw on the forum before.
> 
> ...


the dimensions are 120 x 70 x 30 (cm), aprox 250 liters. I know that the oscar can reach 30cm long so the aquarium will be small no matter how much liters or gallons it is. in inches is like 50" x 30" x 12"

thanks!!


----------



## Brain Slug (Jan 11, 2010)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *Brain Slug*,
> 
> Great looking Oscar, he does look different from most tiger Oscars we see in the US, he reminds me of some purvian Oscars i saw on the forum before.
> 
> ...


the dimensions are 120 x 70 x 30 (cm), aprox 250 liters. I know that the oscar can reach 30cm long so the aquarium will be small no matter how much liters or gallons it is. in inches is like 50" x 30" x 12"

thanks!!


----------



## Brain Slug (Jan 11, 2010)

LSBoost said:


> 3 dollars for that oscar? That's a good deal, it looks good. Don't forget to update us when it get bigger. I'm interested in how it will look when it's bigger. I got mine smaller than that for $8. :roll:


don't worry, I will post more pics when it gets bigger.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah, he is definitely different looking than the tiger oscars (I've seen) here...looks more like a giraffe oscar  Don't get me wrong, I really like him, in fact if I had a big enough tank I'd ask you to ship me one  Definitely keep us updated with pics!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

120x70x30cm is 66.3 gallon 4 foot tank. I think you will be fine, it will have enough room to turn around. Unless it grow up to be 14-15 inches. Then it may have a bit of a problem. It will take it at least a year to get to 10 inches (your tank is still fine). After that it will grow slowly and don't know when it will stop. Some get longer, some shorter. Just watch it as it get bigger and how it turn. A larger tank wouldn't hurt though. =D


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

sure,

I also see a red tail shark in their and a yellow lab. It will all be fine! Because you have a 66gallon tank. and the filter have it covered. :?

Well prove im wrong in the future, ill take back all my words i have said. Good luck with your fish, because no matter what, its a beautiful fish.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

Carmine said:


> sure,
> 
> I also see a red tail shark in their and a yellow lab. It will all be fine! Because you have a 66gallon tank. and the filter have it covered. :?
> 
> Well prove im wrong in the future, ill take back all my words i have said. Good luck with your fish, because no matter what, its a beautiful fish.


so now its okay??


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

> so now its okay??


Im being sarcastic


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

*malawi_luver*, I understand the concept of constructive criticisim, but is it necessary to be so critical and sarcastic?


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

*Cichlify*, I think you meant *Carmine*, but I also want to echo your sentiment. Not only is sarcasm not very helpful it can also be confusing to people on this forum who are still struggling to learn English. I spent two years in a non-English speaking country (I will not name the country) and I cannot tell you how many times the use of sarcasm got me into trouble. It is not a concept easily understood in many cultures. And *Carmine*, while I do agree with you, your sarcasm could be misinterpreted as good advice (i.e. having these species together in this size tank IS fine).

We could all benefit from keeping things straightforward and positive on here


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

no i was talkint to malawi_luver. he/she said it was just collectice critiscisim when it kinda seemed like *Carmine* was talking down to people.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Ah, I see, I didn't see Malawi_luver on the first or second page but I just missed it...I see what you mean now 
My comment still stands though


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

lol ya. well, dont get me wrong *Carmine* has valid points, but personally I felt like it was kind of rude the way it all went down. I guess I'm just too sensitive and like to get into others business...lol I dont know whatev. Either way I can agree with *Carmine* that it is a beautiful fish!


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

see, you need to be the jurk to get 2 people.

If you read my first posts, im not being downgrading ppl, not being sarcastic. All im trying to do is give advice. If then ppl begin to trow things at me, i think i have the right to defend myself in my point.

Everytime i say something its not to get ppl on their nerves or talk bad about them. Its about ppl need to see they do it wrong and that they can improve Later on.

Like i told before, how many ppl do actually get "Another Tank" to do it right? And if you already know you are doing it wrong, why do it anyway?

And my English is far from perfect because i live in Belgium and here English is the 3rd language after Dutch and French.

Only thing im gonna say about this and then im done:

If you know already before you buy the fish, you arent giving him his home he deserve. Why buy it?? *** bin holding fish for 6years before i got the room and the money to get me a tank that was good for Oscars. I waited that long to do it right. Why cant others do that 2 and buy the fish when all is good instead of buying the fish BEFORE they can house it correct.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

*Carmine*, both *Cichlify *and I do not disagree with you, just with your method in expressing your opinion. 
Also, I was in no way picking on your English abilities. My husband has a European background, so I am well aware of the excellent multilingual abilities of most Europeans. I was really referring to those from cultures/countries that have a hard time with sarcasm in English.

Anyway...let's all move on shall we?


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

lol :thumb:

this is all your fault brain slug!....jk


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Ofcourse! 

No harm feelings here! really!

Maybe its because my English is not that good that i tend to be agressive or hard. But ppl who know me here and other forums just know im not the one who judge ppl. I only want whats best for the fish. I think every fish has to be treathed if they were a dog or a cat. Not like: "O well its a fish, when it dies we buy another one"

That makes me mad, really.

Back on-topic after lots of jib jab... I really hope you can prove me wrong and give this guy his well deserved home. If the tank is 66g and 4ft, you are on the right way. Just give him the tank for himself and some proper filtration (internal and HOB filters is 10 times the tank per hour, canisters are good for 5 times the tank per hour) and you will prove me wrong and share lots of adventures of this beautiful looking Oscars (yes, im jealous because it looks stunning)


----------



## Brain Slug (Jan 11, 2010)

first of all, I must say that my english is far from perfect and I really misunderstood the sarcasm until you started talking about it.

I really messed up with the combination. I know it now, because when I bought the fish I didnt know that for sure that will be problems, my mistake for "trying" and see what hapens, and because of some bad advices of friends and aquarium attendants (is that right, aquarium attendant?) and ignoring some other advices from forums.

in the same aquarium I have
malawi
american
malasia
vietnam

4 fishes from 4 different places, I dont know what was I thinking to decided that, but I have the brain to see that was a mistake and I can correct it, giving the fishes that doesnt go with my aquarium to someone that can give them good lives.

I really want to have the Oscar. I dont know why it's so lovely, but it is.

I think that for my aquarium the best to have is malawi, victoria or tanganika.

The question is, can the oscar be OK with big malawis?

I think that two things have to be considered, 1- the PH of oscar has to be around 6 and 8 and the malawis from 8 to 9. Can ph 8 be good for astro & africans? 2- the oscar can grow big, and 30 cm seems to be tight for the oscar. That doesnt necesary mean that is BAD, or it does?


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree with idea that fish should be treated well. I don't even go fishing anymore because I feel it is cruel. But then, I don't want to start a whole other discussion on here regarding the morality of sport fishing  
Back to the original discussion....I would love to see the OPs Oscar in the 66 gal all by himself, I'm sure he is going to grow into an even more beautiful specimen!


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

its okay to mix certain fish from diferent parts of the world, just be careful which ones like your oscar will probably grow much faster than that yellow lab and wil prolly become lunch one day. A lot of fish that have been captive bred and tank raised are much more tolerent of water conditions and can handle a wide variety. Buut, U should get another larger tank for your oscar and keep africans in ur current tank.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree with *cichlify*...that is probably the best solution. I kept an Oscar once with my Jurupari and a pleco but the Oscar quickly dominated the tank and became too aggressive. I think they do best in a species tank or in a really big Central American tank (120+ tank).


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

The thing to do i think is to give the tank 2 the oscar by himself. (He will be big enough within 3months to fill up the tank.)

Then you can get a bit smaller tank to give your other fish a good home. You can use your filter that you have now for that.

So a new filter on the Oscar tank and a new smaller tank for the other 3 fish you got and you are very good doing.

I think you are gonna have such a beautiful Oscar you dont even want another fish in your tank there. Also a plus is that if you put the oscar alone in that tank he is gonna make interaction with his feeder (you).


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

*Carmine*, did you make the background in your oscar tank or buy it? looks really cool


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

I made it myself! Its ok but im thinking to redo it and make a nice wood piece in the middle.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

o awesome. ur tanks really cool, plus Metriaclima greshakei are definatly at the top of my list. When I had my african tank he was without doubt the boss of that tank!

see. I come in peace! lol


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

*** got 2 tanks.

First my Malawi tank:









And my Oscar tank:


----------

